# Got an iga priceless near you??



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Sugar, 4 lb. bag, $1.45.

That's a .55¢ saving per bag around here!! :surrender:

Hey, it's gas money when you buy for a 5 gallon bucket which is 35 lbs.=8 bags!!!
Savings $4 for a bucket of sugar???:dunno:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

They don't have them in Wisconsin. Here's a map of where they're found:

http://mypricelessfoods.com/find-a-store/


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BillS said:


> They don't have them in Wisconsin. Here's a map of where they're found:
> 
> http://mypricelessfoods.com/find-a-store/


I like Kroger's and Aldi's a lot when in the next city; IGA adds a .10 % surcharge, so on some items, not a great deal unless in the store and wanting to save gas...and most times me likey saving gas.

5 years ago I was getting sugar for $1.50 a bag. So, I thought this $1.60 price was okay.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I recently found that a local grocery store that I do most of my shopping at is an IGA, they kept their original name "Super Save" when the store was sold about 10 years ago. I dont know the relationship between an "IGA Pricless" and a regular "IGA" but our store is a pretty good one.

It's just down the road from a Wlamart Super Store and it still is a thriving business.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Davarm said:


> I recently found that a local grocery store that I do most of my shopping at is an IGA, they kept their original name "Super Save" when the store was sold about 10 years ago. I dont know the relationship between an "IGA Pricless" and a regular "IGA" but our store is a pretty good one.
> 
> It's just down the road from a Wlamart Super Store and it still is a thriving business.


There are IGAs within miles of us too--not the same.

The IGA brand foods are so reasonable. We have 3 IGA Priceless within 25 miles of our home. Nice.

Their canning jars and lids are the best prices around too!! They just don't have 12 cases on the shelf at one time so one case a week is about what you will get. Lots of lids though.


----------

